# Game #38: Los Angeles Lakers (31-6) @ San Antonio Spurs (24-12) [1/14]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a bad feeling about this one...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So who will be the SAS scrub that goes for a career night vs. us in this one?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mason goes for 40..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the bad thing is the lakers have barely been winning recently
the good thing is the spurs suck and arent very good


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

michael finley will earn his spur paycheck worth in this game alone...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

With Bonner, Mason, and Finley to spread the floor, we need to be on our game defensively and improve our rotations.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

The Lakers are horrible at defending the three. If the Spurs have a good night from the perimeter, we are in big trouble.


----------



## Dominate24/71 (Oct 15, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the bad thing is the lakers have barely been winning recently
> the good thing is the spurs suck and arent very good


I don't know if you're kidding or not, but the Spurs have won 8 of their last 10. I wouldn't count them out. It seems like they've started out slowly before only to pick it up when they needed to. We're really going to need Pau to disrupt Timmy as best he can.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

It's not about counting bad or decent teams out. The thing is when the Lakers come to town team will bring their A game. Prime example: Von Wafer/Rockets.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

sylaw said:


> The Lakers are horrible at defending the three. If the Spurs have a good night from the perimeter, we are in big trouble.


yeah and greg pops is quite possibly the best in setting up plays for late game clutch heroics. if this game is close, lakers better watch out parker dishing to roger mason o fin dog from the corner.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fisher will be guarding Tony Parker for 40 + minutes... I have a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> I don't know if you're kidding or not, but the Spurs have won 8 of their last 10. I wouldn't count them out. It seems like they've started out slowly before only to pick it up when they needed to. We're really going to need Pau to disrupt Timmy as best he can.


They've actually won 9 of their last 11.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

**** the Spurs


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Mason goes for 40..


Mason isn't really a scrub, but I too agree that he goes off...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Parker drops 35+

Bynum possible foul trouble


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I have a feeling we'll lose this game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Penetrating guards and bigs that can shoot are our biggest weaknesses. Especially on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Matt Bonner is going to kick our ***.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the bad thing is the lakers have barely been winning recently
> the good thing is the spurs suck and arent very good


They suck *and* they're not very good?

Awesome!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> They suck *and* they're not very good?
> 
> Awesome!!!


So technically that is a double negative, so they are going to kick our ***.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Tony Parker tops his 55 point 10 assist game against us today, but we still find a way to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs are hitting all their shots to start, but luckily, so are we; Gasol is playing great for us right now. Bynum should be able to dominate this game when Bonner is on him - he just needs to get better positioning down low.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ... WTF was that fisher?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is amazing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cris said:


> Jesus Christ... WTF was that fisher?


That was one of the oddest looking lay-ups I have seen lmao.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad Gasol decided to show up tonight. Unlike yesterday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol already has most points than he did last night. Great to see him playing well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why did Bynum come out of the game?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wtf is wrong with Pau's hands? He looks like Kwame Brown.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I see we are going to allow Parker to walk into the lane all game. Bynum comes out and we start giving up lay-ups galore.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at JVG saying Fisher's jersey number should be .4 and if Kobe changed his jersey 24 because he is 3x what he used to be lol, the dude is a comedian.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice way to end the quarter lmao


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****... Are you kidding me? Three free throws at the horn. give me a break.

This team has way too many boneheads on the roster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well that was a crap ending to the first quarter.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

That was a horrible sequence by Ariza. Let Ginobili blow right by him and then fouls on the 3.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at JVG again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'd be nice to stop giving up threes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Can we please play some ****ing defense! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Can we please play some ****ing defense! PLEASE!!!


Not likely...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams are shooting 60+ % right now...wow. This has been a very fun game to watch; I love that the crowd is so into it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why does giving up 63 points not surprise me anymore?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's no rotation on defense, we don't seem to understand that Manu and Bonner need to be guarded and stuck with on the outside, and Kobe is committing way too many silly turnovers.

Other than that, we look good. So basically, PLAY DEFENSE GUYS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to love the defense so far... uke:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Outside of the 4 turnovers, Kobe's having himself a great game. Bynum and Gasol are a combined 13/18 and are playing well, also holding Duncan to 9 points on 4/10 shooting. If we can stop giving them open looks, especially from 3-point range, I'd like our chances a lot more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, our bench is being outscored 26-8 (with Ginobili having 19 of those points).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The high screen with Parker/Manu and Duncan are killing us because the Spurs are making the right passes and we're not rotating fast enough.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Basel said:


> By the way, our bench is being outscored 26-8 (with Ginobili having 19 of those points).


yeah thats pathetic


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> By the way, our bench is being outscored 26-8 (with Ginobili having 19 of those points).


Yeah well would be starting on just about any other team, so that number really isn't that shocking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't want to complain about the refs, but I honestly don't know how Kobe doesn't get to the line more. He gets hit in the paint a lot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9-0 run by the Spurs, and we're down 7...that was quick.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lakers playing lackadaisical defense, what's new?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Kobe is hot, cant believe how well hes playing after a back to back


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Ducan putting his hand on Ariza's hip so he wouldn't get dunked, he gets the block with no foul called lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And 1. woo!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... Another three free throws awarded by Ariza. God Damnit!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So let me get this straight.. He uses his off arm to push ariza away... Then Ariza comes back and slightly touches manu and it's a foul?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a ****ing terrible quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus ****ing Christ!!! This team isnt going anywhere until we play some ****ing D..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're gonna lose this game, and it's really ****ing embarrassing.

The perimeter defense is atrocious.

Those 3 FTs that Manu got were absolute BS, though. He blatantly shoved Ariza off in what was a textbook "push-off" foul.

We're better than this team by a longshot, so I'm not worried. It's just tough to beat a team on the road when you're coming off a tough back-to-back, are short-handed, and they're getting calls like that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think we're going to win this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Kobe back in the game, please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4-point game...come on Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Powell! 9-0 Lakers run!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Poooweeellllll!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please play some defense now!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Big rebound..

Come on...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did Gasol shake hands with Kwame Brown earlier today?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe gets no love when hes driving to the basket!! Christ! Hes has to be bleeding to get the ****ing call!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Kobe gets no love when hes driving to the basket!! Christ! Hes has to be bleeding to get the ****ing call!


Even then it's iffy.

Beautiful pass from Kobe to Odom!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

These refs ****ing suck!!! That should have been a jumpball!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That should've been a jump ball.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The refs are screwing us lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Come pull this **** out!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We take the lead! Kobe with his 10th assist!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was ****ing awesome D!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What a horrible shot by Fish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher sucks ***.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly.. Bynum should be out there for defense right now. Duncan is to strong for Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kooooooooooooobbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh 


My 



God!!!!


Kobbbbbeeee


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is my homeboy!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kooooooobeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't give up a three!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So f'n clutch and awesome


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NO THREES

NO THREES

noooooooo threeeeesss


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe :jawdrop:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Whoa..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow

Fisher's could be the worlds most retarded person.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Ariza..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bull****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Urgh..Ariza you damn fool


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

**** you Fisher! You worthless piece of ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was not a travel!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That **** was ****ing bull****!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst loss of the season. I hate this ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If anything Ariza got fouled!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at the refs screwing us over.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

It wasn't a travel. The guy was grabbing Ariza's leg.
and Fisher just made the biggest mistake I have ever seen.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

i would have felt alot better if the lakers lost on duncans shot.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Fisher needs to go.

He makes too many stupid *** decisions, can't play D, and he's a chucker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe's the man. I don't even really care that we lost because it was by one point and the Spurs made so many ridiculous shots that they could never repeat, not to mention benefiting from quite a few bad calls.

And no, it wasn't a travel on Ariza (that was a dreadful call), but he missed the shot anyway, so who cares?

Like I said, we're much better than them. We'll beat them in a 7 game series 100 times out of 100. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

MojoPin said:


> Fisher needs to go.
> 
> He makes too many stupid *** decisions, can't play D, and he's a chucker.


Agreed, but where will we get a better point guard?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> Fisher needs to go.
> 
> He makes too many stupid *** decisions, can't play D, and he's a chucker.


Even though, he made a bone-headed move, it was because of Fisher's and Pau's early play, Lakers were in the game.

Lakers need a backup PG NOW.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe's the man. I don't even really care that we lost because it was by one point and the Spurs made so many ridiculous shots that they could never repeat, not to mention benefiting from quite a few bad calls.
> 
> And no, it wasn't a travel on Ariza (that was a dreadful call), but he missed the shot anyway, so who cares?
> 
> Like I said, we're much better than them. We'll beat them in a 7 game series 100 times out of 100. Nothing to worry about.


He missed the shot, yes, but that looked like a foul...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

who could we even get for a backup?

We should trade Lamar's expiring if hes just gonna walk at the end of the season anyway.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Fisher needs to go.
> 
> He makes too many stupid *** decisions, can't play D, and he's a chucker.


I've been saying this for years. We have one of the worst starting PGs in the league. Mitch seems to be only interested in PGs incapable of playing defense though or PGs that have no brains; or in the case of Fisher an Smush Parker, both.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

player(s) of the game goes to kobe, trevor, powell, bynum and odom's defense during that fourth quarter comeback....they played hard and great. Pau did ok but he could not guard duncan. Fisher stuck and lost us the game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm with Damian. Not too frustrated with this loss. I'm glad Kobe dished off on the last Lakers possession. We have watched Pau turned himself from horrid in the clutch to mediocre and continuing to get better. I want this whole team to become cold-blooded. And damn Kobe was pissed, rightfully so.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher is such a pathetic tool. How someone with as many years in the leauge can be such a bone head sometimes.. I am at a loss for words just how stupid and foolish Fisher is... Maybe it's not even Fishers fault.. I mean Phil refuses to ever call out Fisher for anything.. So maybe Fisher doesn't realize how stupid he is..

After a brilliant display by Kobe.. Coming back.. Giving us the lead.. Fisher huffs and puffs and blows our house down. The stupid moron needs to be taken out back for a few hours until the team can beat the idiocy out of him. How many years has Fisher been in the league? What an absolute piece of dog ****. He's a nice guy, but he sucks **** on court now.

Since the second half of last season he has been such a tool out there. Even when he has good offensive games he ruins it by bricking at the wrong time or playing horrible defense. Guards continue to beat him off the dribble, putting our bigs in foul trouble. He just sucks a unholy amount of ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm with Damian. Not too frustrated with this loss. I'm glad Kobe dished off on the last Lakers possession. We have watched Pau turned himself from horrid in the clutch to mediocre and continuing to get better. I want this whole team to become cold-blooded. And damn Kobe was pissed, rightfully so.


I'm not upset with the loss as much as I'm upset with the way we lost.. 

If the Spurs just came out and made a shot despite us playing great defense, and beat us in over time.. Or won it with a three that was well contested.. What can you do right?

But when we drop a game because Fisher is just stupid, that kills me.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Fisher is such a pathetic tool. How someone with as many years in the leauge can be such a bone head sometimes.. I am at a loss for words just how stupid and foolish Fisher is... Maybe it's not even Fishers fault.. I mean Phil refuses to ever call out Fisher for anything.. So maybe Fisher doesn't realize how stupid he is..
> 
> After a brilliant display by Kobe.. Coming back.. Giving us the lead.. Fisher huffs and puffs and blows our house down. The stupid moron needs to be taken out back for a few hours until the team can beat the idiocy out of him. How many years has Fisher been in the league? What an absolute piece of dog ****. He's a nice guy, but he sucks **** on court now.
> 
> Since the second half of last season he has been such a tool out there. Even when he has good offensive games he ruins it by bricking at the wrong time or playing horrible defense. Guards continue to beat him off the dribble, putting our bigs in foul trouble. He just sucks a unholy amount of ****.


Now you know how I felt when Gasol was playing like crap yesterday. Problem is Fisher plays like crap just about every game unlike Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So who do you guys want as POTG?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now that im calm i can say that maybe this will wake the team up and motivate them play some ****ing defense.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe

fo sho


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Now you know how I felt when Gasol was playing like crap yesterday. Problem is Fisher plays like crap just about every game unlike Gasol.


Exactly, but you said the difference yourself. You were acting like Gasol always sucks. And I laughed because Gasol is the reason were a contending team not a playoff bottom feeder.

Fisher on the other hand....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's not going to get any easier right now with Orlando and Cleveland coming to town.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe POTG.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't want to hate on Fisher because he was shooting lights out, but that last play...just horrible.

Ariza was a mixed bag offensively and he had a couple bad fouls, but he also had some huge hustle plays. I'm not mad about what happened at the end. Not much he could have done.

Pau was great early, but faded and didn't do much on defense. Bynum played a nice game though. He had some nice defensive sequences.

Odom is starting to play a litle at sf. That's something we should explore more, although tonight he was a little quiet.

Kobe's 4th quarter was a masterpiece. He has been in Mamba mode lately. Best I've seen him in a while. And Powell deserves a lot of credit for hitting those shots late. He's a nice player to have off the bench.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel said:


> So who do you guys want as POTG?


five potg - kobe trevor, odom, powell, bynum. That lineup was money and i hope phil uses it more often


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going with Kobe for POTG for the Lakers. 

Fisher is the POTG for the Spurs.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Exactly, but you said the difference yourself. You were acting like Gasol always sucks. And I laughed because Gasol is the reason were a contending team not a playoff bottom feeder.
> 
> Fisher on the other hand....


Did it really come off that way? Woops. No way. Gasol has been our most consistent player this season with Kobe right behind him turning on the jets a few weeks ago. I just think Gasol cowards when he starts getting roughed up by guys like KG and yesterday Yao roughed him up. I'm fully aware of what Gasol can bring to the table.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

If it wasn't for not having any time-outs I'm positive Fisher would have not been in the game for the possession that he fouled Mason Jr. Such a bone-head play. The curse of Smush/Cook lives.

Actually nvm about Fisher not being in the game, lol he prob would have but damn what an ***!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ni hindsight this loss is benefitial for them. anytime they lose they kick it up a notch higher.


cavs and magics better watch out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Fisher is the POTG for the Spurs.



Fisher is the POTG.... He clinched it!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A new avatar just for D Fish.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Fisher needs to go.
> 
> He makes too many stupid *** decisions, can't play D, and he's a chucker.


Ill take him in Houston in a heartbeat. trade you Alston for him. And its not like he couldnt get medical help in Houston either, we have the best medical center in the nation


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL at people jumping down Fishers throat. That last play was pretty bad and really stupid, but he was a big reason we stayed close in the game. 

I notice no one is talking **** about Trevor Ariza. He cost us 6 pts on 2 of the stupidest fouls of the game. HE also blew the last play of the game, even if it should have been a foul. He did play great D on Parker and otherwise was pretty good.

I loved the offense this game. It was exactly how we should play ball. On the road, 2nd night of a back to back no less. Pound the paint, it makes life easier for everyone. Great balance between Kobe and Pau/Bynum. Efficient

Ariza needs to guard quick pt guards. He is good at it. Especially ones that arent great shooters like Parker. Kobe needs to play defense every night. There is no reason for us to get burned by 2 guards.


I am pissed we lost of course, but all in all, I think this was a reassuring loss. Against the Spurs, on the road, on the 2nd night of a back to back, with lopsided officiating, it took not one BUT TWO prayers going in for the Spurs to beat us by 1 pt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looking back at the replay, I'm not sure how much of a foul it was on Fisher; it looked like Mason kicked his leg out and Fisher was trying to avoid contact.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Fishers foul was not a foul, Mason kicked out his leg while Fisher was trying to avoid it.
Manu tripped Ariza, and he didn't even travel. Oh well... just another game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought it was a foul on Fisher. I also think if you call a foul on a shot at the end of the game on one half of the court, you better ****ing call fouls on the other end of the court a couple seconds later.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

What a crappy ending. I am hoping this team bounces back. The Lakers have been banged up lately and they haven't been playing their best basketball. The next two are not going to get any easier.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't understand how Fisher can make such a bone-head play being a veteran that has played for contenders and championship teams. That play was designed for Manu, Kobe played Manu perfectly denying the ball as well as Ariza did on Parker. But Fisher for some odd reason allows Mason to catch the ball with space so he has to run out to him and Mason makes a nice play. Mason can not win the Spurs 4 games in the playoffs against us. What a crappie ending. Kobe's incredible play down the stretch goes to waste. He was picking apart the Spurs defense with ease.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn...Kobe sure looked pissed.


----------

